
Language Could Diagnose Parkinson's, ALS and Schizophrenia Before Lab Tests - unhammer
http://language-could-diagnose-parkinson-s-als-and-schizophrenia-before-lab-tests
======
gus_massa
Wrong URL. Try resubmitting.

~~~
brudgers
Probably this: [http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/language-could-
dia...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/language-could-diagnose-
parkinson-s-als-and-schizophrenia-before-lab-tests/)

